# VW MK5 2.5 Throttle body hose replacement?



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey guys,

So over the past COLD winter, -20C all the time i kept getting a CEL, because my the CARBONIO air filter on my car kept freezing, getting covered with wet snow then instantly freezing.. so i had to reinstall the OEM elbow and airbox......... now for the meat of the problem..

The throttle body connecting hose i noticed was kind of hard and brittle and i dont want to pull / press on it and crack it, so before i put the carbonio back on... is there a DYI on how to replace the hose? I checked @ vw parts dealer and they dont have the pictures on how and where it connects to, they only had cad drawings of it.. so i was wondering if anyone has replaced the entire hose? Where does it connect? I looked on the forums and couldnt find one for the mk5. 

If there is a link or someone has done it please post instructions or link it? thanks


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

vwjetta252006 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So over the past COLD winter, -20C all the time i kept getting a CEL, because my the CARBONIO air filter on my car kept freezing, getting covered with wet snow then instantly freezing.. so i had to reinstall the OEM elbow and airbox......... now for the meat of the problem..
> 
> ...










<---- that's the hose i'm referring to.. 

how do you replace it?


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

vwjetta252006 said:


> <---- that's the hose i'm referring to..
> 
> how do you replace it?


Look at this diagram: https://wiki.bentleypublishers.com/display/tech/Secondary+Air+System+Diagram+2.5+liter+engine
Looks like #16 which is part of the secondary air injection system. You squeeze on the ribbed section on the connector to disconnect it, they can be a little annoying to get off.


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

killerbunny said:


> Look at this diagram: https://wiki.bentleypublishers.com/display/tech/Secondary+Air+System+Diagram+2.5+liter+engine
> Looks like #16 which is part of the secondary air injection system. You squeeze on the ribbed section on the connector to disconnect it, they can be a little annoying to get off.












Great thanks for the link ... i thought it was #16 too cause it looks it attaches to the black elbow air intake... but i wanted to see where it attaches which on that bentley link looks like it attaches to #11.. so i did search for secondary air injector air pump, motor and i found a pic of a 3D "proengineer" (Cad) diagram of our engine....... which is cool... but seems to be way shorter than #!6.. the yellow pipe... 










http://www.justanswer.com/car/8li7b-volkswagen-jetta-2-5-getting-p0106-code-2010.html 


*so question is would it be #9??? how do i get to it?* there isnt enough space... do i have to remove the radiator fan/ coil to get to the engine end of it the pipe?? again i have removed the hose on the elbow sides before no problem... it's just brittle now and need it replaced.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

9 connects to 5 which goes back to the combi(sp?) valve on the back of the motor. The one you circled in black on the CAD model should be the one you need. The SAI pump (10) are rotated differently in the two diagrams.

You can get to the connector on the sai pump by working underneath the car. jack the car up and remove the plastic coverings and you should be able to see it/get an idea where everything is.


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

killerbunny said:


> 9 connects to 5 which goes back to the combi(sp?) valve on the back of the motor. The one you circled in black on the CAD model should be the one you need. The SAI pump (10) are rotated differently in the two diagrams.
> 
> You can get to the connector on the sai pump by working underneath the car. jack the car up and remove the plastic coverings and you should be able to see it/get an idea where everything is.


Great Thank you!!


----------

